# Daisy Duke



## Jo Ellen

January 24, 2001 ~ August 16, 2013.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh no. I am so so sorry for you. My heart is broken for both of us.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Run Free Daisy and enjoy the fishing!

Hugs to you Jo Ellen.


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*

This picture is so beautiful, it makes my cry.
Rest in peace, sweet Fisher Girl.
You are so loved Daisy.
I am so sorry Jo Ellen!

I've added Daisy Duke to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-18.html#post3245465


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry Jo Ellen. Godspeed sweet Daisy.


----------



## gold4me

Oh JoEllen my heart is breaking for you. I know Daisy is now free from pain and that EVIL cancer but you are now hurting. I wish I was close enough to hug you. Just know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very very sorry about Daisy. Please know I'm thinking about you. 

What a perfectly wonderful photo of your sweet girl.


----------



## KiwiD

So very, very sorry for your loss. She was an amazing, beautiful girl and that photo touches the heart.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hug Vic too, Martha.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga

JoEllen, I am so very sorry, sending you over lots of love and comforting hugs. God bless you beautiful Daisy xx


----------



## mybuddy

Just got word from Martha.

I am numb. Jo...I know I am a world away but if there is anything...


----------



## maggiesmommy

I am so sorry, JoEllen. You gave Daisy a fantastic life and she is looking down on you with love and gratitude for allowing her a dignified, pain free passing. If you need anything, let one of us know.


----------



## gold4me

I know I know JoEllen, I will. Vic brought up that now only Buddy and Tailer are left of our original dawgie chat kids. Hugs to you.



Jo Ellen said:


> Hug Vic too, Martha.


----------



## hockeybelle31

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Daisy girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, I am so sorry about Daisy, JoEllen. Cancer is a mean nasty thing! It's just so unfair!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22

What a picture.....so very sorry JoEllen. Godspeed sweet Daisy. happy fishing until you two meet again. Xxoo


----------



## PrincessDi

In tears seeing your post in this section. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know that Daisy will fish every day until you meet again.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Daisy. That is such a lovely photo of her swimming. She is at peace now and will find all of our golden angels at the bridge. She'll live forever in your heart and will be with you in spirit every single day.


----------



## AmberSunrise

What a lovely send off, but sympathies that she had to go.

Swim freely at the bridge beautiful Daisy, fishing and waiting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Fish as many lakes at the Bridge as you can sweet Daisy.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry. RIP Daisy. She will be fishing the days away at the Rainbow Bridge until you two meet again. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## olliversmom

Didn't want to even open the thread.
Lovely picture.
Daisy swimming out...
Todays final date.
So very, very sad for you JoEllen.
But glad Miss Daisy is out of pain and fear.
Tears for your girl, for all our lost babies. 
Hugs to you. 
Robin and Olliver


----------



## kwhit

Oh, Jo Ellen...I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Daisy...

_*"Grief is like the ocean; it comes on waves ebbing and flowing. Sometimes the water is calm, and sometimes it is overwhelming. All we can do is learn to swim."*_

*-Vicki Harrison*


----------



## GoldenCamper

May she be by your side in spirit until you meet again. RIP sweet fisher girl.


----------



## inge

I am so very, very sorry. That picture is very touching. The fishing girl can now fish to her heart's content...


----------



## Wendy427

I'm so sorry to see you go, Daisy! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm so sorry to hear this Jo Ellen...I just posted on the other thread thinking that we had more time after reading about the hamburgers. She was a real sweetheart and that picture is so moving. My thoughts are with you and your wonderful girl. Rest In Peace sweet Daisy and thank you for all those warm memories.


Pete & Woody


----------



## AmbikaGR

Jo Ellen I am so sorry. Below is the webpage I have spent too much time with lately, but it does bring me some comfort. I hope you and yours can find some there also.

THE STAR


----------



## Neeko13

Sorry to hear about your sweet Daisy....RIP sweet girl!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I'm so very sorry! RIP sweet Daisy!


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. Daisy, I hope the fishing is plentiful at the bridge. You brought smiles to so many and you will be missed.


----------



## LibertyME

So very sorry.....rest easy Daisy and when the resting is done - fish.


----------



## Rainheart

Run free at the bridge, Daisy. My heart breaks for you... I am so sorry.


----------



## Lennap

The post I didn't want to see, Jo Ellen I am so sorry this day has come. I only wish there was something, anything I cold say or do. Please know we are all with you, and please know you were the very best mom for Daisy from the first to the last.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mist

So sorry for your loss, Miss Daisy was so special to us all at GRF xx


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace Be With You Daisy, you made so many of us laugh over the years. I will always think special thoughts of you when we go fishing!

Jo Ellen, HUGS for you Dear Friend!


----------



## love never dies

I am so sorry for your loss. Love Never Dies.


----------



## Gldnlover

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZeppGold

Run free, sweet Daisy! 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you this afternoon.


----------



## Miaya's mom

I am so sorry for the loss of the amazing Daisy, although I did not personally know her, her pictures touched my heart.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I already posted on your FaceBook but wanted to show my support here as well.

I spent the past almost 7 years reading Daisy's stories and feel like even though I never met her in person, that I knew her.


----------



## my4goldens

So sorry. Hugs.


----------



## laprincessa

I will see her every time I walk to the field
There will never be a day that I don't stop and talk to her, under the tree
So heartbroken
Run free, sweet Daisy and find a fish for me


----------



## maggie1951

Jo Ellen I am so sorry for the loss of Daisy she was loved by so many people on GRF and FB as I said on FB I felt as if I knew Daisy she was special to me as I have a dog called Daisy as well. 
That last photo I thought was of Daisy swimming to rainbow bridge as much to say pain free now Mom but I am off fishing at the bridge will see you again Mom don't worry about me.
RIP sweet Daisy xxx


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so sorry for your heartbreaking loss. Run free sweet Daisy.


----------



## mybuddy

I opened my eyes this morning and you and Daisy were my first thought.

Thinking about you.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of sweet Daisy. Your stories of her exploits have been epic. She will be missed by the entire GRF crew.


----------



## AlanK

JoEllen, Miss Daisy had quite a wonderful long life with you. I am sorry for your loss. 

Peace be with you.


----------



## mylissyk

I wish I was there to give you a hug Jo Ellen. Daisy swimming away is poetic and heart breaking, and totally beautiful.

Godspeed good girl.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I am so sorry to hear about Daisy. The picture you posted said more than words could ever say...a lovely tribute to sweet Daisy.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry, Jo Ellen. What a beautiful picture of her.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Rest n Fish Sweet One! When you tire of that, go get all U R buddies n toss tennis balls n feathers down to us, K? 

You will Never be Forgotten. 

Eyi m cited fur U! Now U kan go on danother HoneyEarfh (6 n dahaph yearz later) wiff Dukee t2nite, fureber! Eyi Lobe U Miss Daisy...Eyi alwaiz will... --Da Tailer Dawg n Mourning
​


----------



## nolefan

The picture is perfect but it makes my throat hurt and my eyes brim over. My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MelMcGarry

So sorry about your lovely Daisy. Your photo is a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## mybuddy

I keep coming back to see if you have posted. I guess it is too soon.

Each time I come back, I cry a little more.

Daisy is sitting on top of the biggest salmon right now. I miss her fluffy butt.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Words are so inadequate... The better the memories the more difficult it is when this moment comes.... and you and Daisy shared so many wonderful moments.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very very sorry


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Buddy if U n Eyi whissper loud We kan tell Her We Lobe Her Fureber!


----------



## daisydogmom

UGH! I am just so sorry, JoEllen. I have always loved reading up on your sweet "fisherdog". You always took such good care of that Daisy girl... 

Go find some big old fish at the Bridge, sweet girl... 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## mybuddy

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Buddy if U n Eyi whissper loud We kan tell Her We Lobe Her Fureber!


 
eye doo dat da tailur butt wen eye wispoored den eye smeezed.

eye twy gen n da gen til da buddy doez it rite.

eye lobe yoo maneee


----------



## laprincessa

kin i wisspur dat tu?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Originally Posted by *Jazz & Jules* 
_Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal._


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Ebery one ob us kan whisspper to Miss Daisy...Wee will alwayz Lobe U Miss Daisy!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Jo, in the midst of all of this, I hope you realize what an inspiration to all of us you and Daisy have been, especially during these last days. Your road trip, and celebration of Daisy and your life together has been one of the most awe inspiring examples of grace we have ever witnessed. I am so thankful you allowed us to share it with you...


----------



## OutWest

Swim free, sweet Daisy dog. I hope there are many, many fish where you are.


----------



## gold4me

I m wispurrin I LUB u Daseee.


----------



## mybuddy

lobe. lobe. lobe.

eye lobe da daisy manee. sow manee morer den won fousand shickenz.


----------



## mom2three

I am so very sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jo Ellen I am truly sorry for your loss of Daisy. There are many shading tears today with you. 
Daisy is just swimming away to wait for you on the other side, please Jo Ellen try to remember we will be together again, we *will be *together again.
Hugs!


----------



## booklady

(((Jo Ellen & Daisy))) I don't post often, but I do read and I've followed you and Daisy in your adventures and your pain......I'm so, so sorry. 

I lost my heart dog today, too. There's nothing we can say to make it easier for each other, but just knowing that there are people who understand helps. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## valibin

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy. Beautiful picture. It makes such a powerful statement.


----------



## Jaykay

What a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry you've lost her {{{hugs}}}


----------



## mybuddy

Dropping in to say that I am thinking of you.

It would be morning there for you, first morning. I know that will be hard. If you need to talk.

XO
Vic


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am jus seeing this now and words can't express how sorry I am. Daisy was amazing and the love you two shared and will share for eternity is inspiring. The process you took to so lovingly help her get ready to and finally cross the bridge was also inspiring. My heart breaks for you as you go through this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are in my thoughts and prayers, wish I could do more than just that. Hugs.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I was certain I had no more tears after yesterday. But I do, of course I do.

Yesterday was every bit as terrifying and painful as I had imagined it would be. But there were no other alternatives. Finally, there was nothing left to do but let her go.

I held her head in my hands. She looked me straight in the eyes and though nothing was said out loud, there was an entire conversation between us in that brief moment, 12-1/2 years of everything and a last final, mutual acceptance of goodbye. It was phenomenal, I love that moment. Her vet gave her whatever it is they use for this. I said to her, "Go to the window, Daisy. Go to the window." I always said this to her any time I had to leave her. It was her cue to go watch and wait for me to return. And then the vet said, "She's gone." Just like that, it was so fast, so shocking. That moment I did not love, it jars me deeply even today. I had to be sure, I couldn't leave her if I wasn't sure. So I looked at her, and she really was gone. I had been holding her chin in the palm of my hand, away from the metal bar of the gurney, I did then also. I thought it would be hard to leave her, I was so afraid of not being able to leave her, but it was so painful for me to know she was gone, I didn't stay long. I drew the blanket up under her chin, kissed her face, smelled her fur. And nearly in the blink of an eye, all was done.

I came out to the waiting area and there was a golden retriever puppy there. I immediately sat down next to her, she was jumping all over me. Her owner was apologizing and trying to get her away from me but I asked him to let her be. He was kind enough to give me a few moments with her. 

All day yesterday I felt like I needed to go get Daisy. But there was nowhere to go to get her. She was gone. Even if I had gone back to the vet to bring her home, she would still be gone. Horrible day yesterday, except for that last conversation Daisy and I had -- I love that I have that to remember.

Thank you everyone for your kind words, and for loving her with me. I've been so happy to share her in the forum world, I enjoyed sharing her so much. Losing her is devastating, but that such a remarkable, beautiful, talented dog was mine is one of the greatest gifts I will ever know.

I miss her terribly, there are no words. No words at all for this. But I had her, just for a time ... and there can never be enough words for that :heartbeat


----------



## mybuddy

gulp and many tears....

When you talk about Daisy, it is like poetry. No effort required. You knew her so well and she you.

I am out of words but never out of love. (or da lobe as Buddy would say )

Always here.


----------



## mainegirl

mybuddy said:


> gulp and many tears....
> 
> When you talk about Daisy, it is like poetry. No effort required. You knew her so well and she you.
> 
> I am out of words but never out of love. (or da lobe as Buddy would say )
> 
> Always here.


Cannot say it better than Vic

Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Jo Ellen. I just posted in your other thread, but i just read what you wrote here, and I am crying again. You will probably be surprised at how many tears there are inside you. I cried for five days straight. I found it did help not to fight it - just to cry whenever I needed to. It sounds like Daisy had a very peaceful passing with you right there. Hold on to that. 

She will be foremost in your mind for a long time to come. It is impossible to suddenly lose such a huge part of your life and not need time to adjust. You'll look at the clock and think, when did Daisy last go out? You'll look for her in her favourite spots. And you'll probably hear her in your house. It took me months to put away Tesia's bowls and toys. If it gives you comfort to have her things around, keep them around. Put some of your favourite photos of her where you will see them everyday. And if it helps to write about her, we're here to listen. I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jo Ellen, I'm so very sorry for your loss of Daisy.

She was such a special girl, I always enjoyed reading about her fishing and watching the videos.

My thoughts are with you.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## PrincessDi

Typing thru tears. There is nothing that I have ever experienced that comes close to hurting more than losing them. Not my Dad's death and not losing my brother to lung cancer. Nothing has ever hurt that much. It's so obvious how bonded you were with sweet Daisy. I'm so truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

You're in my thoughts...


_*May all your dreams come true sweet Daisy*_



A74A6443 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


~Pete & Woody~


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL Pete, Daisy would have been the first to see that


----------



## Bob Dylan

Daisy now has wings, HUGS for you Jo!


----------



## amy22

Trying to type through the tears....I am so sorry....


----------



## tobysmommy

Jo Ellen, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Daisy Duke, and may you catch a big one every day.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sorry for your loss 
The loss of a golden hurts so bad. Daisy's final moments sounded very peaceful and she will have been so grateful that you were with her, holding her tight.
We all understand so very well what you are going through and are all here to listen anytime. Take care.


----------



## Cjford

very sorry to hear about Daisy, very sad to let a friend go


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So very sorry. Such an emptiness after you've known such joy. RIP sweet Daisy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you this morning. Sending hugs and tears.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

As difficult as those final moments are... the moments that follow are the worst... in the blink of an eye it's ended.. and it's forever. It takes time for the brain and heart to process and accept this new reality. Life goes on. 

Both you and Daisy were fortunate to have found each other. You did everything in your power to keep her healthy and happy. You shared a lifetime of experiences and have many wonderful memories. So it's natural to grieve.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Thoughts of you and Daisy and the amazing love you shared entered my mind often the last few days. I look at Tucker differently because of them. Thank you. I think of the books Embraced by the Light and the Ripple Effect, and I see so much of that here on GRF. The ripple effect of the love that flows from all of us to you, and the return wave that bounces back that we didn't really expect. I think of Daisy's spirit choosing to come to this earth, to be your dog and I look at Tucker (and Spirit!) and the other dogs here and just know in my heart they all did the same thing for each one of us. May the love you shared sustain you through the sadness. That love is so much bigger than you can even imagine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mybuddy

I hope you have some moments of peace today Jo. 

I am heading off to bed now, my heart is still heavy but feeling it lift a bit. :uhoh:

Talk soon

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## MaureenM

So sorry to hear of Daisy's passing. I imagine her fishing, splashing, and swimming circles at the bridge while she keeps an eye on you.... She'll always be with you, just in a different way.


----------



## Thalie

Sleep softly, Fisher Daisy. You are a wonderful girl. You are missed so much.

I am so sorry for your loss, Jo Ellen. Sending hugs and comfort to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy was cremated this morning. I was there. They offered to let me see her but I declined, I couldn't. But I stayed for her cremation. I picked out an urn that will be perfect for her. Also a memorial garden stone with special engravings -- I will make a garden for her and place it there. I brought her home with me. 

I will scatter some of her in her garden, and at the lake. I also have a locket that will keep some of her close to me.

This morning was very difficult, but it was important to me. I wanted to show her the same loving care in her death that I showed her in her life. 

I feel at peace with the events of this morning. Daisy is home.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy was cremated this morning. I was there. They offered to let me see her but I declined, I couldn't. But I stayed for her cremation. I picked out an urn that will be perfect for her. Also a memorial garden stone with special engravings -- I will make a garden for her and place it there. I brought her home with me.
> 
> I will scatter some of her in her garden, and at the lake. I also have a locket that will keep some of her close to me.
> 
> This morning was very difficult, but it was important to me. I wanted to show her the same loving care in her death that I showed her in her life.
> 
> I feel at peace with the events of this morning. Daisy is home.


You did a good thing ..... Daisy knows this !!!! "Daisy is home"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Looking forward to seeing what you picked out for her Jo. I'm sure she was happy you were with her. Hugs.


----------



## olliversmom

Now both of you can rest. Xxoo


----------



## Pudden

Hurray to sweet Daisy and her Mama for a doggie life well-lived. 

Thinking of you, Joe Ellen. Hugs!


----------



## Jaykay

There is something oddly comforting about them being 'back home'. 

I'm glad you feel at peace. 

You have loved Daisy really well


----------



## arcane

Jo Ellen said:


> I was certain I had no more tears after yesterday. But I do, of course I do.
> 
> Yesterday was every bit as terrifying and painful as I had imagined it would be. But there were no other alternatives. Finally, there was nothing left to do but let her go.
> 
> I held her head in my hands. She looked me straight in the eyes and though nothing was said out loud, there was an entire conversation between us in that brief moment, 12-1/2 years of everything and a last final, mutual acceptance of goodbye. It was phenomenal, I love that moment. Her vet gave her whatever it is they use for this. I said to her, "Go to the window, Daisy. Go to the window." I always said this to her any time I had to leave her. It was her cue to go watch and wait for me to return. And then the vet said, "She's gone." Just like that, it was so fast, so shocking. That moment I did not love, it jars me deeply even today. I had to be sure, I couldn't leave her if I wasn't sure. So I looked at her, and she really was gone. I had been holding her chin in the palm of my hand, away from the metal bar of the gurney, I did then also. I thought it would be hard to leave her, I was so afraid of not being able to leave her, but it was so painful for me to know she was gone, I didn't stay long. I drew the blanket up under her chin, kissed her face, smelled her fur. And nearly in the blink of an eye, all was done.
> 
> I came out to the waiting area and there was a golden retriever puppy there. I immediately sat down next to her, she was jumping all over me. Her owner was apologizing and trying to get her away from me but I asked him to let her be. He was kind enough to give me a few moments with her.
> 
> All day yesterday I felt like I needed to go get Daisy. But there was nowhere to go to get her. She was gone. Even if I had gone back to the vet to bring her home, she would still be gone. Horrible day yesterday, except for that last conversation Daisy and I had -- I love that I have that to remember.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words, and for loving her with me. I've been so happy to share her in the forum world, I enjoyed sharing her so much. Losing her is devastating, but that such a remarkable, beautiful, talented dog was mine is one of the greatest gifts I will ever know.
> 
> I miss her terribly, there are no words. No words at all for this. But I had her, just for a time ... and there can never be enough words for that :heartbeat


I cannot even see my keyboard...I knew this would be the case when I opened this thread :bawling: thank you JoEllen for sharing your beautiful Daisy with us...we all mourn her loss :--sad: I am so grateful her passing was peaceful for you. Much love and cyber hugs :heartbeat


----------



## mybuddy

hugs Jo

You and Daisy will go on LONG after today. This is just the beginning of a whole new relationship.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## laprincessa

I'm so sad, but I feel peace too. Peace that Daisy is home where she belongs.


----------



## PrincessDi

I know how difficult it is to get their ashes. Truly good to have them back with us, but it brings us to the finality. The garden for Daisy is such a wonderful idea. Holding you in our thoughts.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Daisy Duke I hope the Fishing is Great Off the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## SandyK

I am glad Daisy is now home with you forever. I read what you wrote about the day you said good-bye....beautiful!!! You two definitely had a great bond.


----------



## amy22

JoEllen, I am so glad that Daisy is back at home with you. I felt better once my girls were back home with me.....
I'm sure you picked out the perfect urn for your sweet girl, and it's so nice to put some of her ashes at the lake...a favorite spot for the two of you. Hugs JoEllen.


----------



## arcane

your garden is a wonderful idea, I planted Morning Glories in our one flower bed for Adi, as this is her birth month flower, it is soothing to go out each morning to tend to them, have a little chat, and watch in wonder for the first bloom, still waiting .... Daisy's flower would be the Carnation or the Snowdrop


----------



## arcane

something I had saved...I had used it for Jaiden, but as it is Daisy's flower, I thought I would share


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, I wish I have a wisdom to share but no words to help. Bringing them home give us some peace but at the same time makes it final. The only thing that saved me is that I know I couldn't love any more than I did and I will always love and miss my Buddy. And thought, he is just in another room, I can't see him now, but he is there, I can feel his energy, sometimes even smell of that soft, silky fur I touched so many times.
Hugs to you Jo Ellen.

Heather, that's poem is beautiful, I am just crying now.


----------



## Karen519

*Jo Ellen*

Jo Ellen

So glad your Daisy is home!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

So Glad Daisy is Home! Thinking of You!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopped by to see how you are doing. Thinking of you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

The story of her passing brought me to tears. I'm glad she's home. I hope you find a little peace each day.


----------



## mybuddy

Thinking of you too Jo!

You as well Penny's mom

Hope you are both OK....always on my mind


----------



## mybuddy

((((hug)))))


----------



## laprincessa

I think of both of you every day, Jo and Penny's mom

I wish there were words.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thanks everyone.

I have Daisy tucked away in my dresser, in my lingerie drawer. I hug her, talk to her and kiss every every morning and every night. She's safe there, until her urn is ready. Will be a month or so, special engravings. It really helps to have something tangible of her to hold onto. And she's beside my bed again at night, just as she always was.

Time passes. I have many projects I am planning ... a memory quilt, a scrapbook, a garden, a book of her best photos. I'm still taking care of her, someone reminded me of that today.

I miss her, all the time.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

JoEllen,
We own a quilt store. There is a new service you might want to check out. Digital Quilt Panels in Bartlett Tennessee.


Max


----------



## Swanolck

So sorry Jo Ellen. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## olliversmom

I am glad daisy is still with you. Small steps like you are taking makes the healing process less draining. I love your creative ideas. So glad you are finding some positive forward motion in this very sad time.
Our continued thoughts- robin and Ollie


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am glad you are going through the steps. Baby steps, Jo, baby steps. I know I don't post much anymore, but I feel your grief.


----------



## amy22

I'm glad you have Daisy home. Xxoo


----------



## 3 goldens

I just now found out that Daisy had gone to the bridge and I am so very sorry. I have always loved reading about her fishing. I know she is greatly missed and your heart is breaking. And she is waiting for you.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

joellen, I am so very sorry about daisy the fishing dawg, I have not been around for awhile but have fond memories of your stories. I am honestly feeling your pain as my Hannah just passed a couple weeks ago. I am now doing the same things as you, with the pictures, urn, etc. I sure hope it gets easier, but my heart is broken. you are in my thoughts. kathie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It has been a month today, thinking of you Jo Ellen.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you


----------



## mainegirl

You are in my thoughts always, but especially today
We lug u. Beth, moose nd angle


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thank you, Beth. No day is any different than another now. I think the first week anniversary was hardest, but now I just know she's not here. Going on 2 months now. Some day it will be 2 years. It doesn't matter what the date is ... I miss her so much every day.

I'm sorry I missed these posts. I stay busy, I stay on the surface mostly. It's so hard.

Thank you.


----------



## Pudden

*One for the Daisy Dog*

Mama thought about the Daisy dog when in Hawaii; Mama's Pud and Daisy were kindred spirits; both were the same age and died at the same age and both loved the water and going fishing 

Here's one for Daisy: in the distance, the first sunset of 2014. New Year's Day, Kealakekua Bay, Big Island of Hawaii. There is a hiking trail down to the far end of the bay where there is a nice snorkeling spot. In the evening at sunset nobody is there and Mama walked north along the shore and enjoyed the solitude.

It's cheesy, I know, but mama was in a nostalgic mood


----------



## mybuddy

That is fantastic!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's so thoughtful Claudia...hopefully our three fisher dogs, Daisy, Pudden and Sammy have found a productive fishing bucket up there and are comparing notes. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, how I miss them both


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm almost speechless, this is so cool. I'm really touched, Claudia, that you did this for us. Would someone have come upon this and wondered who Daisy was? At the very least they would have known Daisy was something special. 

I love it very much. Thank you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bravo! Love this.


----------



## gold4me

Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## tikiandme

A beautiful tribute....


----------



## Jo Ellen

It's hard to describe the level of comfort this gesture and the photo brings me. I'm going to frame it and place it on my nightstand. I want to see this every day.

Claudia, you have no idea how much I needed this :heartbeat


----------



## MaureenM

Brought me to tears, the gesture and the sentiment. Just beautiful. Maybe Daisy got together with Pudden, spent some time in Hawaii and gave Momma the awesome nostalgic idea to send a needed message to Daisy's Mom.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Whenever I look at this photo, I feel close to her. I can't explain it. I haven't felt that since she passed. I've felt like she's just gone. When I see this photo, I feel like she's somewhere, I can feel her. I really can feel her.

I've been so depressed and lonely since she left. This helps in a way nothing else has. I'm grateful. I have to emai Claudia, just still searching for the words. There really aren't any words adequate, that's the problem lol

I am so relieved.


----------



## amy22

That is beautiful.


----------



## olliversmom

This posting is just beautiful. The thoughts and actions and love that went in to the Daisy Duke immortalized on the beach message were lovely. Even the simplest things can bring such joy and relief to a wounded heart


----------



## Pudden

aw shucks, I'm so glad it helped a bit. I thought about all our dearly departed doggies while on that lonely shore on that beautiful night. I wish I could have made one for all of you, but the sun sinks fast in Hawaii, and it gets pitch-dark soon, so there wasn't enough time. 

The waves will eventually wash it away again, as it should be. It was just beyond the normal high tide mark, but there has been some tall surf since then 

Daisy and Pud were lucky dogs. They were loved by their mamas, had some fun and times in the sun, and got to live a full life span. Death is inevitable, but love and life and sun and snow and good food and snuggles are not. They were lucky dogs, and we were lucky to have them!

Cheers


----------



## mylissyk

Simply beautiful, so touching.


----------



## mybuddy

I thought a lot about Daisy today so wanted to pay her thread a little visit and send her some angel kisses.

I took Buddy for acupuncture today and found myself remembering when Buddy and Daisy first met. They were both so young, vibrant and full of adventure. I can't believe how fast the time went by. I feel so sad much of the time seeing how my boy has aged but privileged at the same time, that I can help him when he needs me the most. It really does feel like a gift.

Anyway, just thinking a lot today and wanted to be closer to Daisy.

Miss you fisher girl!


----------

